# Dumb blonde UCLA student reprimanded for video



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 15, 2011)

> UCLA Chancellor Gene D. Block said he is "appalled" by a video posted on YouTube by a white student in which she criticizes the behavior of Asians on campus.
> 
> "Like many of you, I recoil when someone invokes the right of free expression to demean other individuals or groups. This one act certainly does not represent the views of our UCLA community," Block said in a press conference. "Our community is built on mutual respect and civility, and we are committed to fostering an environment that values and supports every member of the community."
> 
> ...


Dumb Blonde will probably get out of trouble cause she's hot .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

lol she should stick to her guns, start a race war


----------



## Santeira (Mar 15, 2011)

Silly girl + video recorder = bad combination. Remember Jessi Slaughter?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 15, 2011)

> UCLA Chancellor Gene D. Block said he is "appalled" by a video posted on YouTube by a white student in which she criticizes the behavior of Asians on campus.



Really, bro? You're really appalled by this? I'm not the least bit surprised.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

No source..


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg3tIERI-D4&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]

She's been recieving death threats according to the


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg3tIERI-D4&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> She's been recieving death threats according to the



yeah, grade A choice white trash! should be called, "wat white trash is thinking but usually isn't stupid enough to openly say".

nice tits though.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 15, 2011)

Go to 1:45 in the video. That's probably the worst part of it. 

but really, I don't see what the rage is all about. She isn't exactly the worst bigot out there.


----------



## Sine (Mar 15, 2011)

Obviously the worst and most racially scathing attack video ever. News.


----------



## Misha-San (Mar 15, 2011)

She's a dumb bimbo that thinks she owns UCLA. I started to laugh at the part when she said she was "deep" in her study. If she thinks that person is talking loud say shh its a library or move and sit somewhere else.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't understand why people bother putting these videos up.  Do they really not expect to get any backlash?

Surely the entire campus is aware of her at this point.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

She may "apologize" but that is only because she was in over her head voicing her opinion. She still hates Asians for whatever ridiculous reason.


----------



## Sora (Mar 15, 2011)

she's hot 

I mean........this is awful


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 15, 2011)

Misha-San said:


> She's a dumb bimbo that thinks she owns UCLA. I started to laugh at the part when she said she was "deep" in her study. If she thinks that person is talking loud say shh its a library or move and sit somewhere else.



I don't think she thinks she owns the library. I think she has an expectation that people in a library should conduct themselves a certain way. It's a library, a place where minimal noise is expected. 

The people talking loudly with cell-phones should be the ones to move...hell if they are using a cell phone they should automatically get out of their seat and go to a place where they can talk without disturbing the silence. A person "deep in studying" shouldn't have to be forced out of their seats to have quiet. 

She messed up when she brought up a particular ethnicity.


----------



## Chou (Mar 15, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Dumb Blonde will probably get out of trouble cause she's hot .



Or you know, because people are allowed to express unpopular opinions.

Oh wait, she's at a college, never mind.


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 15, 2011)

Just looks like a frustrated student expressing her frustration in a foolish and ill-thought-out way.  Whether it's only Asians talking loudly over phones in the library or not, making a big deal out of their being Asian was never going to be taken well by anyone; that's always going to be read as a generalisation, deliberate or otherwise.

But death threats and posting personal info over this?  _Really_?


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 15, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg3tIERI-D4&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> She's been recieving death threats according to the



Wow, talk about a stereotypical blonde.

"Everyone that they brought along with them from Asia".


----------



## hehey (Mar 15, 2011)

Holy crap, i thought her hotness was being exaggerated til i saw the video.

Still, what she said was horrible and all that stuff.

EDIT: i cant believe she tried imitating chinese language like taht, bitch (still watching video).

EDIT 2: Mother fucker oh no she didnt just get upset at the people checking on their families in japan cause of the Tsunami!!!, shes a fucking witch.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 15, 2011)

It's so stupid i doesn't deserve attention.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 15, 2011)

I feel bad for her. It very easy for someone to get stuck in that kind of situation.


----------



## stream (Mar 15, 2011)

That was very clever of her. She is studying in what, political science? Hmmm... I am not sure that is the right path for her. How dare these old people take care of everything and not let their children learn to fend for themselves?

Bonus points for the part with the tsunami, which mostly affected Japan, about Asian students who are overwhelmingly not Japanese.


----------



## Jena (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 15, 2011)

omg she seems like a joke! a stereotype character from a cheap comedy 

When I watch the video I want to smack her


----------



## Ceria (Mar 15, 2011)

Her tits are grade A, but why is that box covering them up


----------



## Angel (Mar 15, 2011)

Just watched the video. What a dummy.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 15, 2011)

Srsly that idiot goes to UCLA?






























Wait, it's UCLA 

She just jelly cuz she's a fake blonde and can't be a real American on her own 
And dude, just because your deep orgasm 'epiphany' was ruined by someone talking on their cellphone, it doesn't mean that you can just quit fapping due to your overpowering ignorance.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 15, 2011)

Wait, business students have to study?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 15, 2011)

She is dumb and she has boobs. The second is important because I don't think I would have watched the whole video of her making a fool of herself without their presence.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 15, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> nice tits though.


That's pretty much all she's got goin' for her in life.

Sadly tho, sometimes it's all you really need to be successful in the 21st century.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 15, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg3tIERI-D4&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> She's been recieving death threats according to the



Hmmm, I've seen more hateful videos but I can understand why Asians would find this video offensive.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 15, 2011)

BOOBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Motochika (Mar 15, 2011)

LMAO

It looks like her sweater puppies are trying to make a break for it.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Mar 15, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Really, bro? You're really appalled by this? I'm not the least bit surprised.



She should join the BH.


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well considering that UCLA has a rather large Asian population and how she wants to rant about things she sees wrong in the university its really not that hard to comprehend why she would pick out the Asians.
I mean I would get piss off if it were final's week and there is some dude speaking loudly and disrupting my studies.

Why are people getting so upset about this?

Its just a rant. I seen much more racist videos/materials on the net.


----------



## Casket (Mar 15, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> That's pretty much all she's got goin' for her in life.
> 
> Sadly tho, sometimes it's all you really need to be successful in the 21st century.



 *cuts self*


----------



## AmigoOne (Mar 15, 2011)

I dont even get why people give half a shit about this.


----------



## stream (Mar 16, 2011)

kyrax12 said:


> Its just a rant. I seen much more racist videos/materials on the net.



Well, I for one am surprised to see blatant racism against Asians coming from a university student in political science... Who posts her rant on the net without realizing all the trouble this will cause for her.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Mar 16, 2011)

How on earth did someone like her get accepted to UCLA? 

She's an idiot.


----------



## Syed (Mar 16, 2011)

I've seen better. This girl seems too plastic. Like without the make up she'd look like an ugly beast. Plus her attitude is atrocious.


----------



## Sho (Mar 16, 2011)

I honestly don't know how she even got into that campus 

Here's the response my friend made about her. It was so funny that it turned viral and made him into an overnight sensation:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOGpGoEMu2s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 16, 2011)

stream said:


> Well, I for one am surprised to see blatant racism against Asians coming from a university student in political science... Who posts her rant on the net without realizing all the trouble this will cause for her.





Well I don't think she hates Asian people. She is just more of criticizing their manners. 



She is not like I HATE ASIANS BECAUSE THEY ARE CHINKY and stuff like that.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd do her. But she's stupid.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly it isn't that bad and don't understand the deal behind it. Maybe because I don't give a shit about what goes on in people lives or the shit they say. I mean I didn't know about this till I heard two loud asians coming from the library on my campus. They said something about it ruining her life but they didn't seem mad. They seemed to enjoy it and talked about other peoples response to the video.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 16, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Honestly it isn't that bad and don't understand the deal behind it. Maybe because I don't give a shit about what goes on in people lives or the shit they say. I mean I didn't know about this till I heard two loud asians coming from the library on my campus. They said something about it ruining her life but they didn't seem mad. They seemed to enjoy it and talked about other peoples response to the video.



So...you see nothing wrong with racial stereotypes?


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I'd do her. But she's stupid.



Why not just hit-n-run?


----------



## Hwon (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zulEMWj3sVA[/YOUTUBE]

The public backlash and mockery will be punished enough.  You shouldn't kick an idiot out of a place for higher learning as it will only result in them still being an idiot.


----------



## Jena (Mar 16, 2011)

People really don't have a problem with this? 
I guess I shouldn't be surprised, with all the shit that's on the internet that we're all exposed to every day. Apathy in this day and age is astounding. It makes me sad that people can't even see the problem. Even if she wasn't doing anything extreme, it was offensive.

1. She says that _all_ Asian families are loud, large, and inefficient at raising their children
2. She says that _only_ Asian people talk on the phone in her library, and then gives her little racist impersonation.
3. She confuses "Asian" with "Japanese". 
4. [This is more bitchy than racist, but] brushes off the disaster in Japan and the plight of students with loved ones in Japan.
5. She bases her entire definition of an ethnic group based upon how she's seen a few of its members act.
6. She's a dumb shit who posted it on the internet.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 16, 2011)

Sho said:


> I honestly don't know how she even got into that campus
> 
> Here's the response my friend made about her. It was so funny that it turned viral and made him into an overnight sensation:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOGpGoEMu2s[/YOUTUBE]



Fuck this is gold


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, there's nothing wrong with this. Don't use a frickin' cellphone in the library.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 16, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg3tIERI-D4&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> She's been recieving death threats according to the



It's not a big deal. She merely amde 3 quasi-offensive generalizations: raising practices, independance, and benile language mockery similar to someone pretending to speak ebonics. Leave her alone. Her receiving death threats and the like is actually more reflective of an overly sensative political correcteness that is sometimes rampant. Why not send Dave Chappelle Death threats for his comments about everyone?!?!?!?!? 

......
///////
//////


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 16, 2011)

I watched this video yesterday, stupid bimbo.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 16, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> It's not a big deal. She merely amde 3 quasi-offensive generalizations: raising practices, independance, and benile language mockery similar to someone pretending to speak ebonics. Leave her alone. Her receiving death threats and the like is actually more reflective of an overly sensative political correcteness that is sometimes rampant. Why not send Dave Chappelle Death threats for his comments about everyone?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ......
> ///////
> //////


LEAVE DUMB BLONDE ALONE!!!


----------



## Sine (Mar 16, 2011)

Jena said:
			
		

> She confuses "Asian" with "Japanese"



How dare she. Asians are not Japanese.


----------



## Jena (Mar 16, 2011)

shiner said:


> How dare she. Asians are not Japanese.



I mean she uses the blanket term Asian. 
Like saying "white people" instead of "French".

Whatever. I'm not saying that it's "like the most offensive thing I've ever heard omg1!!1", but I don't think she should get a free pass for spewing that crap all over the internet.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 16, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> LEAVE DUMB BLONDE ALONE!!!



   .


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 16, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> LEAVE DUMB BLONDE ALONE!!!


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 16, 2011)

She does have a point. A lot of FOBs need to learn what a goddamned indoor voice sounds like. Cell phones have volume controls, you don't need to scream into the goddamned thing.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 16, 2011)

I wish I was surprised by such idiots.

It does show that real education is missing...or I'm hoping for too much.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 16, 2011)

1. She was being condescending and racist(thinks one culture/race is better than another).

2. While #1 is true, she did have valid points, and was obviously impacted someway by her neighbors.

3. We don't have to be weaboos about it.

She was pissed, and ironically had a lack of ... "American Manners" .
The problem that can happen with american born white womenz, is that they are born somewhat into a racially driven society, and are close to the top. Because of that, they can develop a top-down view of society, and a lack of manners themselves.
The most well mannered people are those with nothing, but everything to gain.

To end it, she was wrong to throw political correctness out the window. Youtube is a social site, and you ALWAYS play politics when you appear on it. Feel how you will, but understand we live in a society which imposes repercussions.

However, we as onlookers need not to try and be so politically correct as to blind ourself to the problem.

A. If it was to the point of complaining, the students probably did have their whole families up in there. Probably had the joint smelling like Hunan Express.

B. Sometimes FOB's can be unfamiliar or even resistant to conforming to american mannerisms.

C. Don't pull the "Japan Card". Her mockery was like "CHING CHING CHONG". That is chinese. "Hachi tachi toshi", now that is japanese 
Plus, talking on the phone in the library is some bullshit. ESPECIALLY during finals week, and that is when dumb people need the most time to study. It's not like SHE could ace a math test on natural ability alone 

Where is the cool-face emote when you need one?

P.S, saying "dumb blonde" is actually a racist expression, denoting that natural blonde caucasians are stupid. Anyone who said it here is a hypocrite.


----------



## Soda (Mar 16, 2011)

She's just stupid. She really is a stereotypical dumb blonde.

She's not some horrible deplorable racist despicable excuse for a human, she's just an idiot. I'm not defending her actions but I mean come on, she's no Westboro Baptist Church. There are lots of stupid people, I'm not surprised...


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 16, 2011)

Press conference for A youtube video. 

Saw this video 2 days ago, and a Chinese friend said that we all need to grab our bamboo sticks and head over to UCLA. :rofl


----------



## zuul (Mar 16, 2011)

The real question is why is society wasting precious resources on sending such a dumb person to uni.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 16, 2011)

The fact that some guy died over the weekend in the student halls I lived in last year is more news worthy than this. 

I.E. It's not even slightly newsworthy.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 16, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> 1. She was being condescending and racist(thinks one culture/race is better than another).
> 
> 2. While #1 is true, she did have valid points, and was obviously impacted someway by her neighbors.
> 
> ...





For one thing, she didn't even look naturally blonde. 
And the 'dumb blonde' thing originated from Europe and became part of the running joke in America back in 1900s. 


And yeah, I can't really say that I agree with all of this, but good try.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 16, 2011)

zuul said:


> The real question is why is society wasting precious resources on sending such a dumb person to uni.


Considering I think her boobs are fake, as well as her face, her family probably paid her way into college. If that's the case: "hey, free money from someone who'll flunk anyway!"


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 16, 2011)

zuul said:


> The real question is why is society wasting precious resources on sending such a dumb person to uni.



By use of the term "UNI", I would say you aren't american, And if I am right,
You should be aware that anyone with parents who make more than... 60,000 a year pay most of the tuition for their children here.

It ain't society. It is her parents. We sadly lack socialism where we need it the most.

Also, she isn't that dumb from what she said, she just doesn't like dem asians.
Nothing she said was actually "dumb", but moreso... disrespectful and naive.
People with higher IQ have said worse.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 16, 2011)

she's been punished enough

any employer who googles her is going to lol and then throw her resume away

OH WAIT SHES IN POLITICS

JOBS EVERYWHERE


----------



## zuul (Mar 16, 2011)

Momoka said:


> For one thing, she didn't even look naturally blonde.
> And the 'dumb blonde' thing originated from Europe and became part of the running joke in America back in 1900s.
> 
> 
> And yeah, I can't really say that I agree with all of this, but good try.



In France blonde is also a synonyme of stupid.

But ginger usually have it the worse in Europ.XD


----------



## santanico (Mar 16, 2011)

She's not even a real blonde, check out them roots  
Can you say, 'attention whore?'
Video was a little funny though.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 16, 2011)

I like how she said not to take offense, then goes off ans says something offensive herself. 

Use American manners? More like, act the way you think is appropriate.  She says that as if every single one of them is coming right out of Asia. If she was pissed that someone was on a phone in the library, that's alright. She fucked up when she went on that rant about Asians tough.

Dumb bitch.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Mar 16, 2011)

Silly blonde girl...you cant say anything about race unless its positive or you will be socially castrated...because we know how 'tolerant' todays 'modern' people are about race...well unless you are white that is....which you are so you are shit out of luck.

Get a fucking grip people. Im sure if a black or mestizo did this no one would say shit or if they did it would pale in comparison.

Dont lie about it either. Blacks and mestizos tend to get a pass on their 'racism' yet once a white person says something even remotely 'racist' or anything about race really(unless its positive of course)they get the 'shaming' done to them by the media and jackoffs on forums.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 16, 2011)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Silly blonde girl...you cant say anything about race unless its positive or you will be socially castrated...because we know how 'tolerant' todays 'modern' people are about race...well unless you are white that is....which you are so you are shit out of luck.
> 
> Get a fucking grip people. Im sure if a black or mestizo did this no one would say shit or if they did it would pale in comparison.
> 
> Dont lie about it either. Blacks and mestizos tend to get a pass on their 'racism' yet once a white person says something even remotely 'racist' or anything about race really(unless its positive of course)they get the 'shaming' done to them by the media and jackoffs on forums.



omg white people have it so hard in america


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 16, 2011)

troublesum-chan said:


> omg white people have it so hard in america




/thread :yu


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 16, 2011)

Nah, a black person would also be called racist. I mean, it's not the fact that she said it, it's what she said and the manner she said it in. Having a color card doesn't necessarily make it okay for you to rag on another race so explicitly.

Of course, her looking and sounding like the typical high-life white girl from the Hills doesn't help her situation one bit.

It's so easy for people to call someone racist nowadays and there actually be repercussions. If she had left out the "ching chong ling long ting tong" part and not mention anything about Japan, she might not have gotten such harsh criticism. MIGHT.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 16, 2011)

Reaching an epiphany during a politics paper? Really?


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## yungjedi (Mar 16, 2011)

will wear a short skirt and use her lashes to get away with it


----------



## Santeira (Mar 16, 2011)

People shouldn't post bitching vlogs in the Internet unless they're witty and funny like *jpmet*z:

[YOUTUBE]PtHiut6hzTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 16, 2011)

Small aside, but has anyone noticed that the blondes that actually perpetuate the "dumb blonde" stereotype... aren't even natural blondes?


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 16, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Reaching an epiphany during a politics paper? Really?


It is the only way to get an A on a Political Science paper.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

She's not that hot. Hang her.


----------



## Jena (Mar 16, 2011)

Santeira said:


> People shouldn't post bitching vlogs in the Internet unless they're witty and funny like *jpmet*z:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PtHiut6hzTg[/YOUTUBE]



She's funny 
I'll have to check out the rest of her videos...


----------



## Goom (Mar 16, 2011)

This video isn't that bad tbh and shes not that bad of a racist compared to others I've seen.

Also.... she does have a point for some of the things she said.  For one I always see asians talk on their phones in the library, however I don't see their family on campus much.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOGpGoEMu2s[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zulEMWj3sVA[/YOUTUBE]

They're mad.


----------



## Toby (Mar 16, 2011)

It's funny because people call her stupid over her hair-colour, not her opinions of Asians. Speaking of which, I think she's a fake blonde. Anyway.



LouDAgreat said:


> I don't think she thinks she owns the library. I think she has an expectation that people in a library should conduct themselves a certain way. It's a library, a place where minimal noise is expected.
> 
> The people talking loudly with cell-phones should be the ones to move...hell if they are using a cell phone they should automatically get out of their seat and go to a place where they can talk without disturbing the silence. A person "deep in studying" shouldn't have to be forced out of their seats to have quiet.
> 
> She messed up when she brought up a particular ethnicity.



Nailed on the head. Aside from the statement "ching chong ching" or whatever, she's completely on the mark. But UCLA probably suffers from the same problem as many schools. Rich students, sometimes foreigners or diplomat kids, with bad habits, are the worst things to be stranded with in a library.

As for racism, this is a pretty common complaint at most universities. I hear it from my Asian friends too who complain over white people complaining too much. It's hysterical because you are bound to hear both sides of the story on the same day at my university. Same old bullshit.


----------



## Bill_gates (Mar 16, 2011)

Shes gotten a crapload of death threats and the locations of all her exams have been posted. Sleep well bitch!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 16, 2011)

whatever, those guys need to know they need to be american! or at least spanish.


----------



## Avix (Mar 16, 2011)

lol why couldn't she have just filmed herself giving a blowjob like the rest?


----------



## Fran (Mar 16, 2011)

Bitch shut the fuck up and get your tits out.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 16, 2011)

It's funny that the same people who bitch about her supposedly stereotyping Asian people stereotype people based on a more shallow characteristic (hair color) and make sexist remarks about it.

You guys are quite the shining beacon of humanity.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 16, 2011)

She's just mad people are over the blondes and into Asian girls these days. Clearly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Bitch shut the fuck up and get your tits out.


 


Elim Rawne said:


> It's funny that the same people who bitch about her supposedly stereotyping Asian people stereotype people based on a more shallow characteristic (hair color) and make sexist remarks about it.
> 
> You guys are quite the shining beacon of humanity.


 I am quoting two relevant posts.


----------



## Goom (Mar 16, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> She's just mad people are over the blondes and into Asian girls these days. Clearly



You know... that type of thing is only heard of on Anime forums like this one, where the weaboos dream of asian girls to have in real life.

In real life any hot girl is hot, no matter the race.  I've seen my share of butt ugly asian girls and butt ugly blonds.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 16, 2011)

See, I'm the kind of guy that gets upset at retarded racism like this.

But she totally chose the worst time to post that video, given the current state of Japan.


----------



## abcd (Mar 16, 2011)

American manners


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2011)

The standards to get into UCLA aren't high anymore. As long as you're a B and C student and do good on tests that actually matter you can get in.

This chick is probably a C average student with tits so she probably got in easy.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2011)

She's blonde that's it. Why do people seem to think that if you're blonde, you are automatically hot. Imagine the same face but with brown hair, wouldn't be called hot. It's funny on NF, any person resembling a girl is called hot "   me want some" etc etc.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2011)

Heard much worse than this. And people talking loudly in the library is annoying especially if your trying to study for final. As for the parents stuff, it's none of her business really but people will overreact as always. 

Damn internet has cheapened the death threat. People posting threats on Twitter and Youtube comments does not equate in to a death threat. When someone sends you a letter drenched in blood with pictures of you asleep in your room, that is a death threat.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 16, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> You know... that type of thing is only heard of on Anime forums like this one, where the weaboos dream of asian girls to have in real life.
> 
> In real life any hot girl is hot, no matter the race.  I've seen my share of butt ugly asian girls and butt ugly blonds.



Except, from my travels around the country, I've met MANY people who hate Anime who say "ya Asians are hot" lol. Don't ask me why, I personally like girls of all races actually and only care more about personality (here's a tip, many of all races have shitty personalities, but many people in general do). It's just something I've noticed. Asians seem to be getting more and more attention in the media compared to the typical blonde bombshell of years ago. Face it, there are fads in appearances.


----------



## Hi Im God (Mar 16, 2011)

Ching chong bing bong made me lol but i felt bad inside.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder how many of the people making death threats would do the same to asians who try to make fun of american's with a john wayne/cowboy accent..

Personally I don't see why people care so much about what dumb people say. Getting upset someone dumb said something is basically like saying "Hey I'm dumb too! I would have to be to think anything this dumb person say's is worth paying any attention to!"


----------



## Goom (Mar 16, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> Except, from my travels around the country, I've met MANY people who hate Anime who say "ya Asians are hot" lol. Don't ask me why, I personally like girls of all races actually and only care more about personality (here's a tip, many of all races have shitty personalities, but many people in general do). It's just something I've noticed. Asians seem to be getting more and more attention in the media compared to the typical blonde bombshell of years ago. Face it, there are fads in appearances.




Asians have been getting attention in the media?  Since when lol, all the models in magazines and commercials I've seen are all white girls.  All the movies that came out for god knows how long in the U.S are Caucasian leads.  

For those people that you know that say they hate anime, the fact that they know anime exists means they have been exposed to more asian culture than the majority of people.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

fucking idiot


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2011)

At first i thought it was the "GOD IS SO GREAT" girl 

I would have been happier if it was her reprimanded, then expelled


----------



## blackbird (Mar 16, 2011)

dumb blonde said:
			
		

> If you're gonna come to UCLA, then... use American manners.



What does she mean?


----------



## Soul (Mar 16, 2011)

Fucker 



Ice. said:


> she's hot
> 
> I mean........this is awful



She isn't that hot.
I would do her, though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2011)

She means act AMERICAN!

Bandit keith female? but he was canadian


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 16, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Asians have been getting attention in the media?  Since when lol, all the models in magazines and commercials I've seen are all white girls.  All the movies that came out for god knows how long in the U.S are Caucasian leads.
> 
> For those people that you know that say they hate anime, the fact that they know anime exists means they have been exposed to more asian culture than the majority of people.



Oh? Cause I've seen a lot of Asians lately in various magazines on store shelves for women beauty stuff. True, the white women are the more prevalent, but it seems as though Asians are getting more popular.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 16, 2011)

^ Which magazine have you been reading...


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 16, 2011)

The most hilarious/sad part is this person is supposedly a business major but she'd stupid as shit and doesn't know a damn thing. 

How can so many college students be so fucking ignorant? I'm sorry to go off on a tangent here, but I have several friends in college who are completely ignorant on several world topics compared to me and I never had any education beyond high school.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 16, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> The most hilarious/sad part is this person is supposedly a business major but she'd stupid as shit and doesn't know a damn thing.
> 
> How can so many college students be so fucking ignorant? I'm sorry to go off on a tangent here, but I have several friends in college who are completely ignorant on several world topics compared to me and I never had any education beyond high school.



Political Science actually.

And there are PLENTY of people in college who are ignorant.
School doesn't teach you social graces, or much of anything if you don't want to learn. It teaches you how to take notes.

Once people get to college, they are of three types:

Average nice person/ social butterfly

Super shy nerd,

Prick/Bitch.


Now, if they join social clubs, they can acquire manners, but there is no "manners class", and most large schools like UCLA don't have the atmosphere to naturally cultivate civility.

Now a Nice small Liberal Arts college Like I go to tends to make better civilians. At most there are 3000 students where I go, so we are instructed by our professors not only to be good students, but good people.



So, you can't wander why she is a bitch after going to college. She hasn't taken the classes to be a good person(philosophy/ethics), most people don't change in college.

*Good people who go to college become Great people.
Bad people who go to college become worse people.*


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 16, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> at people trying to defend her.
> 
> It isn't any racist comment she made that's so disgusting, though that certainly doesn't help.
> 
> ...



All that bawwing still doesn't excuse people talking on their cellphones in the library. Emotionality is not a valid excuse to break rules and disturb other people.



Pilaf said:


> The most hilarious/sad part is this person is supposedly a business major but she'd stupid as shit and doesn't know a damn thing.
> 
> How can so many college students be so fucking ignorant? I'm sorry to go off on a tangent here, but I have several friends in college who are completely ignorant on several world topics compared to me and I never had any education beyond high school.



How do you know she's ignorant ? Because she eats meat ?


----------



## Santeira (Mar 16, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> All that bawwing still doesn't excuse people talking on their cellphones in the library. Emotionality is not a valid excuse to break rules and disturb other people.



Of course, but it is a matter she could solve in the library itself. Somebody uses cellphone in the library? Go to them and ask them to stop doing it in the place. What's the use of bitching in the Internet if you lack tact? Generalizing and bashing a whole race because of one act isn't going to solve the problem. 

Instead, let's bitch about it in YouTube and make racist comments. Let's wear Wonderbra when we do it as well.


----------



## kakashi4ever (Mar 16, 2011)

I cant even look at her,she's full of plastic surgery and need some hard exercises other wise she'll explode  .


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 16, 2011)

Azhra said:


> What does she mean?



It's fairly simple, just plant a flag and make people christian against their will 


Anyway, I found this hilarious
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVc3Vj_71rw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like the asians she ran into were racking in disiprine.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 17, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If you just heard an earthquake and a tsunami hit your hometown, would you stop to rationally think "Oh yes, I'm in a library where I must be quiet. I better go step outside before I call to make sure my parents aren't dead"?
> 
> Rules like that aren't worth a damn thing when the lives of your loved ones are in danger. I'm sure the librarians didn't complain. Try again.
> 
> But carry on. It's amusing how many people are trying to defend this insensitive and attention-seeking piece of trash.



Oh yes, why should we all act rationally when we can just scream at the top of our lungs and panic ? 
The only piece of thrash here are the ones trying to defending breaking of rules and the ones making sexist comments about "racism".


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 17, 2011)

Barrel said:


> It's funny because people call her stupid over her hair-colour, not her opinions of Asians. Speaking of which, I think she's a fake blonde. Anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its notable her comments aren't necessarily directed at all Asians even if people are presuming they are. Specifically, at the begging of her video she states this message is exclusively for "those Asians" in the library. Off course one could still say limiting the scope of criticism is but a sly way of applying generalizations or groupings to others, but her mentioning at the begging at least shows she has the where withal to distinguish between "those library Asians" and all Asians.



Elim Rawne said:


> It's funny that the same people who bitch about her supposedly stereotyping Asian people stereotype people based on a more shallow characteristic (hair color) and make sexist remarks about it.
> 
> You guys are quite the shining beacon of humanity.



I agree with you competently. The level of hypocrisy rampant in this thread is astonishing.



S.A.F said:


> The standards to get into UCLA aren't high anymore. As long as you're a B and C student and do good on tests that actually matter you can get in.
> 
> This chick is probably a C average student with tits so she probably got in easy.



I can't say for certain or cite any statistics, but I do believe over 50% of universities have lowered their standards compared to the days of my grand-father. Heck, to get into my own Master's program I only need to get a 1000 GRE or better, and have a 3.0 grade average. On the other hand, the PHD only required something around a 1200 GRE score and 3.5...and that minimum could be waved if you knew the right professor to back you. 



Ennoea said:


> Heard much worse than this. And people talking loudly in the library is annoying especially if your trying to study for final. As for the parents stuff, it's none of her business really but people will overreact as always.
> 
> Damn internet has cheapened the death threat. People posting threats on Twitter and Youtube comments does not equate in to a death threat. When someone sends you a letter drenched in blood with pictures of you asleep in your room, that is a death threat.



lol. While I do agree vague and random death threats aren't necessarily of great concern when compared to the movie like stalker scnerio you've presented, I still don't think they can be dismissed. Mind you, everyone posting these death threats knows her address and class schedule. Additionally, given the massive amount of "nice tits/dumb blond" comments in this thread alone, I wouldn't put it past some sick individual to attempt his form of justice via rape.....



Vicious-chan said:


> Except, from my travels around the country, I've met MANY people who hate Anime who say "ya Asians are hot" lol. Don't ask me why, I personally like girls of all races actually and only care more about personality (here's a tip, many of all races have shitty personalities, but many people in general do). It's just something I've noticed. Asians seem to be getting more and more attention in the media compared to the typical blonde bombshell of years ago. Face it, there are fads in appearances.



No offense, but I think you're off your rocker!!!!!?!?!? 
What asian male or female celebrities are getting more press-coverage these days to the point one could call it a new fade. I am seriously curious, can you provide a few names.



kazuri said:


> I wonder how many of the people making death threats would do the same to asians who try to make fun of american's with a john wayne/cowboy accent..
> 
> Personally I don't see why people care so much about what dumb people say. Getting upset someone dumb said something is basically like saying "Hey I'm dumb too! I would have to be to think anything this dumb person say's is worth paying any attention to!"



The answer is zero, and the same applies to random white kids trying to making fun of 'blacks' via "yo yo yo, i'm etc etc". Hell, I've seen worse on sitcoms than this girl has said.



PikaCheeka said:


> at people trying to defend her.
> 
> It isn't any racist comment she made that's so disgusting, though that certainly doesn't help.
> 
> ...



The lives of others being in peril or worse off doesn't mean we lose the right to complain about mudane realities in our own lives. Furthermore, one doesn't get a free pass for breaking the rules (even in da law). Mind you, I realize speaking in the librabry isn't a legal issue, but it isn't something one can't complain about. ---~~__~ If you have just heard some family member fell ill and then drive 150k/m breaking the speed limit 3x to get to them, don't be mad when your ass gets pulled over. 



Pilaf said:


> The most hilarious/sad part is this person is supposedly a business major but she'd stupid as shit and doesn't know a damn thing.
> 
> How can so many college students be so fucking ignorant? I'm sorry to go off on a tangent here, but I have several friends in college who are completely ignorant on several world topics compared to me and I never had any education beyond high school.



Why is she as stupid as shit? The video she posted merely shows she lacks tact, and that she has bought into typical MEDIA stereotyping of not only asians in America, but every other minority. Beyond extrapolating she is racist via one generalization must mean she hates all asiasn (bs), she showed nothing else to indicate she is an idiot beyond typical poor college kid new age technology youtube garbage.  Heck, maybe she has an IQ OF 145 and is the next political science revolutionary. ....



dark messiah verdandi said:


> Political Science actually.
> 
> And there are PLENTY of people in college who are ignorant.
> School doesn't teach you social graces, or much of anything if you don't want to learn. It teaches you how to take notes.
> ...



Your three categories amused me, but I think you're missing 2 more.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 17, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zulEMWj3sVA[/YOUTUBE]



This is stuck in my head now, so funny.


----------



## santanico (Mar 17, 2011)

The girl obviously didn't do this to let the world know people talk in the library, she's just an ignorant spoiled shit head, that probably only did this to show off her tits.


----------



## Naruko (Mar 17, 2011)

She was attention-whoring. She was insensitive, majorly insensitive, and racist. She doesn't deserve death-threats. Can't learn from your mistakes if you're dead. Bummed reading stuff like this and them bummed more when I see the customary trolling commentators posting things like "just kill urself already". 

Hopefully it all dies down soon and people go back to focusing on more important things.


----------



## MonkeyMallet (Mar 17, 2011)

Didn't take issue with the video until she mentioned the tsunami...

I mean, if anyone put up a vid like that, I would've let it slide, "haha silly girl/guy makin fun of asians", but if that person mentions the tsunami, c'mon, really?

------------------------



On her "defence" though, I'm sure the girl in this video isn't a heartless witch about the current tsunami disaster, but just wasn't thinking straight at the time she made this video


----------



## Arinna (Mar 17, 2011)

It is sad to see people like her studies political science......


----------



## Mathias124 (Mar 17, 2011)

Asians really should learn to shut the fuck up in the library.

she has a point, good thing she's hawt so she wont get kicked off campus


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 17, 2011)

Mathias124 said:


> Asians really should learn to shut the fuck up in the library.



If one asian does that, doesn't mean they ALL do that. And people from every race do that, not only asian.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 17, 2011)

Valid complain, poor execution.


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 17, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> If one asian does that, doesn't mean they ALL do that. And people from every race do that, not only asian.



Asians are notorious for speaking loudly during any and all conversations, phone included.


----------



## Derpie (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't see the point in discussing this video in depth. The points articulated by the girl in this video are pretty accurate, at least with regards to Asians at her library, notwithstanding the way in which her delivery was executed.

In hindsight, perhaps the ching chong comment was insensitive, but I wouldn't call it racist. Asian languages do sound something like that.

Moreover, there should not be 130 pages here.


----------



## Jingnel (Mar 17, 2011)

> Asians are notorious for speaking loudly during any and all conversations, phone included.



And yet, just this morning I heard my Korean friends speak quietly to each other about homework, not loudly. And whenever my mom calls, it's gentle and soft, never loud. 



Derpie said:


> In hindsight, perhaps the ching chong comment was insensitive, but I wouldn't call it racist. Asian languages do sound something like that.



What languages? Do tell. I'm Chinese myself, and I speak three dialects of Chinese. My dad is Vietnamese and speaks the language. I have heard Korean friends speak in their own languages and watched more Japanese TV shows than I should. Yet, not once have I ever heard 'Ching Chong Ling Long Ting Tong' be spoken in any of those languages. The only thing that it sounds vaguely like is Chinese, and I can tell you that those aren't real words and plain gibberish crap. 

The thing is, Chinese is complex. There are thousands of characters, thousands of sounds and subtle pronunciations and tones, and even more idioms and expressions one has to use in a simple conversation. And all that have existed for 3000+ years, changing little. Non-native speakers will rarely ever speak it perfectly, American-born me included. I hate it when ignorant assholes reduce such a language to 'Ching Chong' and think it's somewhat accurate and that it's funny to mock me me like that.


----------



## Derpie (Mar 17, 2011)

Jingnel said:


> What languages? Do tell. I'm Chinese myself, and I speak three dialects of Chinese. My dad is Vietnamese and speaks the language. I have heard Korean friends speak in their own languages and watched more Japanese TV shows than I should. Yet, not once have I ever heard 'Ching Chong Ling Long Ting Tong' be spoken in any of those languages. The only thing that it sounds vaguely like is Chinese, and I can tell you that those aren't real words and plain gibberish crap.
> 
> The thing is, Chinese is complex. There are thousands of characters, thousands of sounds and subtle pronunciations and tones, and even more idioms and expressions one has to use in a simple conversation. And all that have existed for 3000+ years, changing little. Non-native speakers will rarely ever speak it perfectly, American-born me included. I hate it when ignorant assholes reduce such a language to 'Ching Chong' and think it's somewhat accurate and that it's funny to mock me me like that.



It's a funny little caricature. I've personally said that the Chinese language sometimes sounds like two pots clanging together, and I'm not racist in the slightest. Could a Chinese person take offense to my words? Of course, and I wouldn't necessarily begrudge them that privilege either.


----------



## Jingnel (Mar 17, 2011)

Derpie said:


> It's a funny little caricature. I've personally said that the Chinese language sometimes sounds like two pots clanging together, and I'm not racist in the slightest. Could a Chinese person take offense to my words? Of course, and I wouldn't necessarily begrudge them that privilege either.



It isn't so funny after the first hundred times, and just plain annoying and offensive after that, let me tell you. Sometimes, I envy Japanese because at least weeaboos and obsessed fangirls can pronounce 'Kawaii' and 'Daisuki, nee!' correctly, instead of just stringing together gibberish. 

I'm sure you're a great person, kind and considerate and everything. I'm just going to tell you that while you might think your humor is novel and maybe even witty or whatever, I've already heard it a thousand tiring times and thus, my first impression of you unfortunately becomes that you're kinda ignorant and unpleasant. Sorry. Sucks for both you and me - we could have been buddies.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 17, 2011)

Derpie said:


> It's a funny little caricature. *I've personally said that the Chinese language sometimes sounds like two pots clanging together*, and I'm not racist in the slightest. Could a Chinese person take offense to my words? Of course, and I wouldn't necessarily begrudge them that privilege either.



I don't think you've met or heard many Chinese people before....


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd smash.

Hope she is able to get a job.


----------



## Legend (Mar 17, 2011)

thats gonna follow her for alooooooooooong time


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 18, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> I don't think you've met or heard many Chinese people before....



So ? German still sounds like Hitler-speak to many people. People not versed in a particular language will always simplify it. That's not racism, that's just humanity. People tend to simplify and chunk together the unfamiliar stuff.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 18, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> So ? German still sounds like Hitler-speak to many people. People not versed in a particular language will always simplify it. That's not racism, that's just humanity. People tend to simplify and chunk together the unfamiliar stuff.


Regardless of whether it's a neurological tendency to simplify, organizing and simplifying experiences according to a caricature is still racism. It gets worse when it's as ugly a caricature as the Hitler example or the "ching-chong" reference that dimwit made. 

The fact that it's a natural tendency doesn't excuse one from heading off such tendencies with rational thought.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Mar 18, 2011)

So, she's not very smart, but she could still get it


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 18, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> Regardless of whether it's a neurological tendency to simplify, organizing and simplifying experiences according to a caricature is still racism. It gets worse when it's as ugly a caricature as the Hitler example or the "ching-chong" reference that dimwit made.
> 
> The fact that it's a natural tendency doesn't excuse one from heading off such tendencies with rational thought.



Yes it does, some people are just overly sensitive.


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2011)

^Yeah, it's also a normal tendency to make assessments about people based on their appearance, but that doesn't mean you can go around calling people fat and ugly.


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Mar 18, 2011)

I also go to UCLA, and she has a valid point. There have been several times where Asians answer their phones in the library. Other tmes, they leave their phone on and fall asleep in the library and their stupid ringtones go off for 10 minutes before we figure whose it is. At the end she said that all people should not talk on ther cellphones, not just asians. My guess is she was frustrated when an asian guy was talking on his phone, and made a rant because of one guy. Obviously, not all asians are loud in the library and I think the loudest people in the library are usually tall, white males. I don't thnk Wallace is  racist, she just isn't very smart. The school has some of the most over sensitve people i know. They make a big fuss everytime someone unintentionnally makes a slightly offensive comment towards one ethnicity.


----------



## xpeed (Mar 19, 2011)

Obviously a dumb blonde because what dumbass would be racists towards Asians and go to school that are 75% asians?    How did she even get accepted into that school?


----------



## Kiss (Mar 19, 2011)

Dumb shit. Attention whore.


----------

